# How and where to buy propane tanks around NH seacoast.



## hoverfly (Mar 8, 2013)

I looking into  purchasing  my own 100 to 120 gal tanks. If I run my pellet stove it is unlikely that I will make the dealers minimum usage requirement. Therefore I am looking into buying my own tanks.  I have looked around, but short of asking the dealers themselves I cannot find a source.  Does anyone know where there is one?


Thank you very much.


----------



## FanMan (Mar 8, 2013)

I bought my first one from Home Depot for $480, and the second used from a Craigslist ad for $250 (still keeping my eye out for one more).  The gas dealers in my area will sell them for around $600.  I've seen them new on ebay for prices similar to what I paid HD, but they're in PA.


----------

